# Best pre-made Space Marine chapter



## Wolf Guard (Nov 3, 2009)

What is the best space marine chapter overrall, my choice is space wolves. They're cool looking, got amazing weapons, extremly versatile and got all the stuff of sm's.
Obviously it depends on how you use them but there are other criteria...

What do you think?????


----------



## WarpZombie (Nov 4, 2009)

I voted for the black templars, but my personal favorite are the dark angels. i mainly like them for their usage of the jet bike, and over all their just my favorite space marine models/ color scheme


----------



## liforrevenge (Oct 6, 2009)

Ah, I thought it was choose your favorite... obviously I chose Blood Angels because they have an awesome, tragic backstory, and one of the coolest primarchs. Also I love assault marines, and taking them as troops is just awesome, plus the death company look cool.

Right now the best is obviously the space wolves.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Of course you can say that SW are the best now, because they just got a new codex, so they look better than BA or DA whose codex is older, and even better than the vanilla Space Marines, but my vote goes to Salamanders because...well i always like dragons, fire...




Oh yeah, and Vulkan He'stan kicks ass!


----------



## hijynx (Aug 7, 2009)

no Dark Angels option?

They get my vote.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 1, 2009)

I say Ultramarines because they have their own starter set. That and Calgar is the only character (that I know of at least) that has 2 power fists. He's just unique. From a fluff perspective they were one of the strongest chapters after the heresy, and their primarch's tactics have been used throughout the other chapters.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Coming from someone who really, really hate spaz morons;

Blood Angels rock! They have fluff that won't bore you to tears, and they don't care about being all "holier than thou" arrogant space tin can jerks, having more enough to do transfusing their blood, listening to very heavy music, praying to their primarch who by the way is ultra cool contrary to uhm - well - every other primarch, and sometimes explode into BLACK RAEG which is great if they are going into battle.

Assault Marines as troops? AWESOME! Baal Predator? AWESOME! 5 man squads with special/ heavy weapon? AWESOME! The best special characters since Angry Santa? SUPER AWESOME! Rage?!??! Death Company!!?! Stompy killy Furioso Dreadnought?!?

mmmm... Blood Angels... 

Plus, they are the best looking SM along with Black Templars, where the Dork Angels are the worst looking next to Ultrasmurfs.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

i voted salamanders. they have fire, they are all talented artisans, they're stout defenders and they never back down

'nuff said!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Have to say SWs, and not just because of the recent codex. Been collecting them since 2nd Ed, and they're still cool. Who doesn't love space Vikings?


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

blood angels for the win.


when you look at them in current codex, they may not have all the fun new toys that codex marines or even codex shiney new toy puppies have, but as far as i know their the only force who can field assault squads as bike, death company goodness, and are the only army not afraid to drop a chaplian on the foe and beat them down with his jesus stick! then we have back story, admittedly i think the "visions of sanguinius' death" are a bit lame. raving lunatics? much cooler.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Sallies are clearly the kings of marine town, and for many reasons other than he'stan.

They are proud noble warriors, fighting for the people of the imperium rather than just the imperium itself. They make their own wargear and upkeep their own armor, kill giant lizards for breakfast and burn heretics like no one else can.

If you want it dead, hit it with a hammer. Sallies are all about that.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Syko515 said:


> i think the "visions of sanguinius' death" are a bit lame. raving lunatics? much cooler.


What? That's awesome. If not, they'd be like Khorne Berzerkers. Now THOSE are lame!


----------



## gabool (Apr 3, 2008)

Dark Angels all the way.


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

Dark Angels should be in that list...

They got my vote!


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Space wolves! YEAH!! What's wrong about some drunk, violent, and maniacally werewolve like bio enginered-supersoldiers, encased in heavy armour and weapons, who get to kill and purge daemons, xenos , heretics, and you name it, while actually enjoying all of this.
They get my vote!


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

Salamamanders,just because of Vulkans He'stan's backstory,and their awesome green paint scheme.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Flesh Tearers as I love assault squads with free rhinos as troops. Also Death company goodness and there fluff is good.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

Varakir said:


> If you want it dead, hit it with a hammer. Sallies are all about that.


QFT brother


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I dont see Crimson Fist. A chapter that still fights the worst battles after being nearly wiped out is awsome. Also Pedro Cater making Stern Gauard count as Scorring, and Chapter Tatics replace by Stubborn is pretty sweet.


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> What? That's awesome. If not, they'd be like Khorne Berzerkers. Now THOSE are lame!


psssh, you think berzerkers are lame because the march across your tau gun line! :grin:

kidding aside, i'm not a berzerker fan either, i'm a t sons player for the record. my first marine army however was a blood angels force. as far as the fluff goes? i don't think i would have the angels succumb to visions of sanguinius' death, instead i would have writen it so that they feel the pain of every blow horus dealth good ole' sang instead. other wise their marines that are having pipe dreams gone wrong without the pipe...and thats just a cryin shame.....


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Angry marines. 

Someone had to. 










Who needs jump packs?


----------

